# Pirates of Penzance



## renegadeblack (Dec 30, 2008)

Anyone going to be doing a production of Pirates of Penzance in the next two months? I'm going to be doing it the end of March and was looking to see a show before I start plotting if possible. Shameless self advertising?


----------



## Eboy87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes actually. We're doing it at Columbia around the end of February. No idea if I'm gonna be on it, but there's a good chance. Where are you located?


----------



## rwhealey (Dec 30, 2008)

We just did Pirates last year.

It was a lot of fun, though we didn't do much technical stuff. I was on run and the only scenery shift was at intermission, so I just watched from the wings most of the time.


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 31, 2008)

We're doing it next fall...


----------



## renegadeblack (Dec 31, 2008)

Eboy87 said:


> Yes actually. We're doing it at Columbia around the end of February. No idea if I'm gonna be on it, but there's a good chance. Where are you located?



Connecticut. It's a travel I think would be worth while.


----------

